# Chub S-Plus Bivvy



## Paradize (1. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung mir mal nen neues Zelt zu kaufen , mein Schirmzelt nervt mich wegen dem enormen Packmaß.

Ich brauch jetzt kein "Superdeluxe" Zelt wo ich Elefanten unterbringen kann , sondern einfach was solides zum schlafen und etwas Platz für das Zubehör.

Auf das Chub bin ich gestoßen weil es günstig ist , und auch sehr leicht ist. Allerdings würd ich gerne mal eure Meinungen hören. Es soll ja ein Problem mit dem Schwitzwasser haben , wie extrem fällt das auf ? Schwitzwasser ist ja normal , allerdings habe ich keine Lust wach zu werden weils mir morgens ins Gesicht tropft 

Alternativ ist mir das ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome ins Auge gefallen. Ist zwar etwas teurer , spricht mich dafür aber optisch total an , besonders auch wegen den Moskitonetzen am hinteren Teil und dem kleinen "Vordach"


----------



## Red Twister (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Servus!

Also das Problem mit dem Schwitzwasser hat man nicht, wenn man sich ein Dome holt der über einen Überwurf (Winterskin) verfügt.
Die Luft zwischen den beiden Wänden sorgt in der Regel dafür, das kein Schwitzwasser entsteht.
Du solltest also schauen, dass ein Überwurf mit dabei ist.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Carphunter1995 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Moin,
hatte das Chub S-Plus hab es aber nach 5 Nächten am Wasser wieder verkauft.... Das Schwitzwasser ist ohne Überwurf echt extrem... Da das Zelt auch über kein Fenster o.ä. verfügt kann die Luft auch nicht so leicht entweichen also kein Zirkulation... Getropft hat es bei mir schon morgens.. Habe nach dem ersten mal extra Handtücher eingepackt damit ich morgens mein Zelt ein wenig trocknen kann... Habe jetz das Jrc Sti Twin Skin und bin damit Super zufrieden!!!!#6 Dank der Ventilationsnetze und dem Überwurf wird Das Kondenswasser fast komplett verhindert!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

PS. Aber vom Auf- und abbau ist das S-Plus das beste Zelt was ich bis jetzt hatte

Gruß Maik


----------



## Paradize (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Das hört sich wirklich extrem an.

 In meinen momentanen Zelt habe ich ja auch Schwitzwasser (JRC Stealth Brolly 10.000) da störts mich aber nicht sonderlich weil nix tropft , sondern die Wände einfach nur Nass sind und das wars.

Wenns mir allerdings ins Gesicht tropft dann hört der Spaß auf.

Das JRC Twin Skin hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt , gefällt mir aber nicht so das es so offen ist , ich will auch nicht immer den Winterskin mitschleppen , falls es mal regnen sollte.

Falls ihr noch weitere Empfehlungen habt , dann maximal bis 200€

Immoment habe ich noch das im Blick : http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....dome-new-2011-p-24768&cName=zelteschirme-c-26


----------



## Butscher 63 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

#hParadise!

Kuck mal bei " KL-Angelsport rein " da gibt es nen Zelt von FA. Ehmanns,ist für 2 Leute außreichend groß und hat gute Packmaße. " Allerdings bist du mit ca. 400 Euro ohne Winterskin dabei,das Zelt hat aber sehr gute belüftungs-möglichkeiten so das ein Winterskin meiner ansichtr nach nicht erforderlich ist.

mfg Butscher63


----------



## Paradize (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Das Zelt hat sich doch Rene bestellt. Wirklich nen Klasse Teil , hab mir das Video dazu mal angeschaut , wirklich riesig. Für mich leider zu teuer (arbeitslos) und soviel Platz brauch ich dann doch nicht für mich alleine 

Jemand ne Ahnung wie das Ehmanns Hot Spot Session Bivvy so ist ? Von Ehmanns hört man ja nur gutes , das Zelt sieht allerdings baugleich wie das Chub aus , daher denke ich das man die selben Probleme mit dem Schwitzwasser hat ?

Grad noch das Ehmanns Hot Spot ST 1-Man Bivvy angeschaut. Sieht verdammt gut aus , der Preis geht mit 214€ auch in Ordnung wenn das Teil was taugt.

Jetzt stehen 3 Zelte zur Auswahl:

1. Ehmanns Hot Spot ST 1-Man Bivvy - 214€
2. ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome - 200€
3.  Ehmanns Hot Spot Session Bivvy - 160€


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2604759

Das Ding hab ich und bin absolut begeistert.Kein Kondenswasser und eine 1a Belüftung in dem Zelt.
Dazu kommt noch der kleine Schirm der sehr gut ein reinregnen verhindert.

Guck dir mal die Maße an.Das Teil ist nicht das kleinste in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Paradize (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Bin momentan hin und hergerissen.

Soll ja auch was vernünftiges sein womit ich lange was von habe und nicht nach 2 Saison schon neues kaufen muss.

Normalerweise würd ich ja bis 250€ ausgeben , da gibts dann genug Zelte die was taugen , allerdings muss ich jeden Monat noch 50€ an die verdammte Krankenkasse abdrücken , da kann ich mir so ein Zelt nicht mehr leisten , dazu kommt noch der Jahresbeitrag von 130€ für den Verein


----------



## fourtycatcher (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Hi, ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich über 50 Euro Kassenbeitrag aufregen kann. Für die medizinische Versorgung die einem in Deutschland geboten wird ist das doch ein absoluter Spottpreis, und den größen Teil Deines tatsächlichen Beitrages übernimmt doch schon die Solidargemeinschaft für Dich. Du willst meine Meinung ja bestimmt nicht lesen, aber ich finde wenn 50 Euro im Monat für die Krankenkasse oder 130 im Jahr für den Angelverein schon so weh tun, solltest Du Dir das neue Zelt aus dem Kopf schlagen und so ein teures Hobby wie Karpfenangeln zeitweise aussetzen. Investier die Kohle lieber in ein paar gute Bewerbungsmappen! Insofern Du ernsthaft arbeiten willst.


----------



## Syntac (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Guten Morgen, 

wollte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen... 

Ich habe das Chub S plus max, und will mir jetzt noch das Winterskin dazu holen. 
Lt. Katalog wird das Zelt aber durch den Winterskin nur 10cm tiefer - das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein?
Hat jemand das Winterskin, und kann mir da Info dazu geben?
Ab wo sind die 10cm mehr gemessen, ab der Stelle, an der beim Bivy ohne  Skin die Tür geschlossen ist, oder ab Vorderkante des Überstandes oben?
Wenn Letzteres wäre es ja o.k. - dann wären es ca. 40-50 cm mehr  (Vergleich Innenraum Bivy geschlossen gegenüber Bivy mit Skin  geschlossen). 

Danke vorab! |wavey:


----------



## Bellaron (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

hol dir das JRC Contact(fast überall günstig zu bekommen),fast gleicher Preis und ein top Zelt.Vergliechen zu dem Chub,überhaupt keine Frage,das JRC gute Zelte macht,ist ja klar.Hol dir das,damit fährst du mit sicherheit besser,Gruß Lars


----------



## Syntac (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Chub S-Plus Bivvy*

Guten Morgen, 

danke für Deine Antwort, aber wie geschrieben habe ich das Chub bereits. 
Und ich würde gerne wissen, wieviel Platzgewinn man nach vorne durch das Winterskin hat, die 10cm lt. Katalog erscheinen mir doch sehr wenig... 

VG

P.S.: das JRC aus Interesse mal gegoogelt, beim Chub finde ich besser das es noch dieses kleine Vordach hat.


----------

